

Promotional materials alienate and offend people - vetler
https://github.com/geeklist/jennifer/issues/145

======
btmspox
It was a comical github issue related to @shanley basically accusing @csanz
and @rekatz of @gklst of sexism.

Someone has put a screenshot of the github issue here:
<http://imgur.com/a/cfblx#7>

Geeklist has since issued an apology:
[http://gklst.tumblr.com/post/19734620901/geeklist-and-a-
publ...](http://gklst.tumblr.com/post/19734620901/geeklist-and-a-public-
apology)

------
colanderman
404'd for me. "jennifer" seems no longer to be a member of "geeklist".

------
fin
probable context here: <http://storify.com/charlesarthur/oh-hai-sexism>

------
sdm
It seems all a startup has to do these days to get media attention is do
something sexist...

In all seriousness, there have been many of these lately. It's a positive
sign. But if startup was looking to get our name out, this seems like a sure
fire way. At least everyone would know our name.

------
robinduckett
What was this? looks like geeklist hushed it up quick-like.

~~~
knowtheory
Geeklist had a project called Jennifer or something. Coda Hale posted an issue
to their project notifying them that they had a flaw demonstrated by showing
people the marketing video that Geeklist got in a tiff about.

It was actually pretty funny. A commenter also asked whether she should file a
separate bug that she wasn't able to find or purchase any male thongs with the
geeklist logo (since she noticed the absence opposite the short shorts that
geeklist were selling for women).

------
inafield
Summary: Some guys allegedly used a video as marketing material but didn't
fully own up to it. Woman took offense to what she considered to be sexist
material and responded through Twitter in a manner that the guys viewed as
unprofessional and unmerited. The guys took offense to her manner of
communication and tone of communication. Co-founders kept it civil but didn't
resolve the issue and dug themselves deeper into a hole. Some peanut gallery
comments added in didn't help.

~~~
Torrents
The co-founders brought up the fact that they have families, that her employer
is their client and ignored her complaint by _repeatedly_ saying her tone was
inappropriate. I would consider that _anything_ but professional.

~~~
inafield
I agree with you. It wasn't professional. Civil, perhaps, but not
professional.

------
cleverjake
as the link appears to be taken down, can someone explain the context?

------
Kudos
404, what was there?

